# Hi, new here



## charles

I am keeping african tang. cichlids, plecos, little fish here and there, reef, and trying to setup a shrimp tank.


----------



## Pablo

charles said:


> I am keeping african tang. cichlids, plecos, little fish here and there, reef, and trying to setup a shrimp tank.


Welcome!

Finally our tiny little forum is getting more people!


----------



## pat3612

Hi and welcome . Pat


----------



## Tabatha

Would love to see some photos of your tanks!


----------



## Pablo

Looks like he has some nice pelcos


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Marine shrimp or freshwater shrimp? As food, or to watch for fun? Or both?

My mom brought a little jar of tiny crabs and shrimp and sand from a tide-pool on her last trip to the east coast home, in a sealed jar. The little crab lived eight months inside the sealed jar set on a shelf that got an hour or two of sun every day. The shrimp melted into nothing in a few weeks. But it was fun to watch them. Inside that little jar was a little salt-water ecosystem that lasted incredibly long.

Warren


----------



## Tabatha

Ooooh, that really doesn't sound very good dude, more like torture


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

*Well...*

I'd say 8 months is a pretty good life for a little tiny crab. He lasted much longer than all my early freshwater tank victims.

W


----------



## Pablo

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I'd say 8 months is a pretty good life for a little tiny crab. He lasted much longer than all my early freshwater tank victims.
> 
> W


Im starting to seriously dislike and disagree with your philosophies in general.

An animal lived for 8 months, in a sealed jar- which- the thought of even considering doing that to the animal is sick- just for starters.

So, it lived in progressively higher levels of noxious gasses, highly acidic water filled with its own crapp, and nothing to eat.

So, you think it had a 'pretty good life' in a sealed jar on a window sill.

I'm not impressed.

*The shrimp melted into nothing in a few weeks. But it was fun to watch them*

Ya. Fun.?

*Inside that little jar was a little salt-water ecosystem that lasted incredibly long.*

Its not an ecosystem- its called very tough animals dying slowly in a torturous environment.

You'd be shocked how long you can keep a snake alive without food. Its a tough animal. There's no 'ecosystem' involved.

I find the practice of, and the views you express regarding this experience very unethical and upsetting.

I could go on but its really not worth it.


----------



## Ciddian

OKay okay....

Hey charles! Welcome to the Gtaa! :3 I am looking forward to hearing and hopefully seeing some of your set ups! 

Thanks for taking the time to introfuce yourself :3


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

*ooooo kaaaaaayyyy....*

Oh relax pablo.

My mom scooped up some seawater and brought it home.

Unbeknownst to her, there were tiny nearly microscopic shrimp and one tiny little crab in it.

Should she have flushed it all down the toilet? Or invested $1000 in keeping the little brine-tide-pool biota alive so that people wouldn't call her a shrimp/crab-killer? Geez.

W


----------



## Pablo

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Oh relax pablo.
> 
> My mom scooped up some seawater and brought it home.
> 
> Unbeknownst to her, there were tiny nearly microscopic shrimp and one tiny little crab in it.
> 
> Should she have flushed it all down the toilet? Or invested $1000 in keeping the little brine-tide-pool biota alive so that people wouldn't call her a shrimp/crab-killer? Geez.
> 
> W


Once you knew there was stuff alive in it and suffering, yes, very obviously the logical thing to do would be to try to ethically terminate it as you had no hope of keeping it alive and preventing its suffering.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

*gee*

We were unaware that any suffering was occuring. You really don't let go on anything do you?

W


----------



## Pablo

I like to make sure people come at things from an ethical perspective and I try to let people know that things hurt fish so they dont hurt fish again.
Im not trying to be a jerk but you learned something right?


----------



## Shattered

Welcome to the boards, Charles. Don't worry about Pablo, he's a great guy and very knowledgeable. From what I've seen, he does bark, but I haven't seen him bite anyone yet.


----------



## Pablo

Shattered said:


> Welcome to the boards, Charles. Don't worry about Pablo, he's a great guy and very knowledgeable. From what I've seen, he does bark, but I haven't seen him bite anyone yet.


I think its Warren 

Ya sorry I was the kid who yelled at the other kids because they were holding frogs wrong and catching too many tadpoles ...

And now theres no frogs so I must have been right lol


----------



## dekstr

Pablo said:


> I think its Warren
> 
> Ya sorry I was the kid who yelled at the other kids because they were holding frogs wrong and catching too many tadpoles ...
> 
> And now theres no frogs so I must have been right lol


Lol don't mind Pablo too much.

He's a little abrasive and blunt, just a little. lol

If you can look over that he's quite knowledgeable.


----------



## Brian

Agrees with the other 2 guys about Pablo.


----------



## Pablo

Brian said:


> Agrees with the other 2 guys about Pablo.


----------



## Chris S

Pablo said:


> Ya sorry I was the kid who yelled at the other kids because they were holding frogs wrong and catching too many tadpoles ...
> 
> And now theres no frogs so I must have been right lol


There is some truth to that Pablo....and I was the same as a kid, mind you I had a few mishaps with animals, as I'm sure you did as well


----------



## Ciddian

When did this become a debate topic instead of a welcoming thread? LoL...


----------



## charles

lol my thought the same...


----------



## Katalyst

Fancy meeting you around here! Where is my CLF!?!


----------



## charles

where is my zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Pablo

charles said:


> where is my zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


I reckon its near your yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Katalyst

charles said:


> where is my zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


I can't help it if no one wants to ship! I even offered for them to come here and get the tutorial without the instructional video LOL.


----------

